# Christmas movies?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

With christmas fast approaching I was wonder what everyone favorite christmas movie was? 

I have a few that I love to watch every year.

The Christmas Box, Mircle on 34th St ( the old one) and Prancer ( the first one).


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Rudolph the Red-nosed Reindeer from 1964!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Christmas Vacation lol. Don't know why but I watch it every year.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

It's just not Christmas without watching these two movies!

Scrooged w/Bill Murray 

A Christmas Carol w/Patrick Stewart (The StarTrek Dude)


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Still and always....A Christmas Story!!!!! "You'll shoot your eye out kid!"


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I love the ORIGINAL "How the Grinch Stole Christmas"!! I must watch it atleast 10 times every Christmas for as far back as I can remember. The newer one is alright.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

charlie brown christmas, christmas story, the santa clause movies with tim allen and in the last few years also elf is my new one


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

PeanutsMommy said:


> charlie brown christmas, christmas story, the santa clause movies with tim allen and in the last few years also elf is my new one


Gotta co-sign on Charlie Brown. I loved Snoopy aka Joe Cool


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I like Miracle on 34th street .... It's a wonderful life ... and pocket full of maricles with bette davis :angel:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

A Muppet Christmas Carol- Michael Cane is remarkable and chistmas vacation


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

A Christmas story, no doubt. My son has a shirt with that kid on it.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

does Nightmare before Christmas count? i love that cartoon, oh, and i love the old frosty (the org. one from the 70's) and the rudolphs. of course you can't forget the grinch. !!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

A christmas Story, Rudluoph the red nosed reindeer (land of mis-fit toys). How the Grinch stole Xmas (Jim Carrey version) and the one with Heat meizer and cold meizer.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's a Wonderful Life

A Christmas Carol

I haven't seen either one of them this year. I still haven't even put my tree up. I'm going to do that tomorrow, I think.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> It's a Wonderful Life
> 
> A Christmas Carol
> 
> I haven't seen either one of them this year. I still haven't even put my tree up. I'm going to do that tomorrow, I think.


I knew I liked you for a reason :hug: Smokey if you haven't seen it you should check out pocket full of maricales I promise if you like a christmas carol and it's a wonderful life ... you'll love this one


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't think anyone else on here had ever seen PocketFull of Miracles. I love that show. We were just talking about Bette Davis the other day. We have almost all her movies and I want to watch Now Voyaguer and my sister wants to watch " Watch on the Rhine". Have seen either of those ones Sadie?


----------



## Julie K (Oct 15, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I didn't think anyone else on here had ever seen PocketFull of Miracles. I love that show. We were just talking about Bette Davis the other day. We have almost all her movies and I want to watch Now Voyaguer and my sister wants to watch " Watch on the Rhine". Have seen either of those ones Sadie?


Oh, my! I love it-- I spent hours as a kid watching all the Bette Davis movies in black and white, and any time there's a Bette fest on TV, I'll be watching.
I watch It's a Wonderful Life several times a year--- my dog is George Bailey, and I wanted to name his bro from a repeat breeding Harry Bailey, but he ended up being Tach E Cardia.

Julie K


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> I didn't think anyone else on here had ever seen PocketFull of Miracles. I love that show. We were just talking about Bette Davis the other day. We have almost all her movies and I want to watch Now Voyaguer and my sister wants to watch " Watch on the Rhine". Have seen either of those ones Sadie?


I am a HUGE bette davis fan I have all of her movies ! She made over 100 films there are some I recorded off turner classics when they ran them along time ago on a bette davis marathon. I have films of her she made very early in her career before she was even a star ... I just watched all about eve last night. But yes now voyager and watch on the rhine are great films and I own both :love2: ... I also love joan crawford as well. I am a big time old movie buff I could watch black and whites all day and night. My favorite bette davis films are the girl from 10th avenue, dark victory, the old maid, and mr sceffington.  Now voyager is a beautiful film watch on the rhine is very good too


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'll have to check that out, Sadies.

You know, I don't think I've ever watched a Bette Davis movie. I'd probably like them. We seem to have the same taste.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I'll have to check that out, Sadies.
> 
> You know, I don't think I've ever watched a Bette Davis movie. I'd probably like them. We seem to have the same taste.


Oh yes honey.. you don't know what your missing bette davis was quite the woman... she was an amazing actress with so much talent. And she is so funny to watch on screen her best roles are her evil roles LOL

Check this out


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Sadie have you seen "All This and Heaven Too". How about "The Corn is Green"? We have a lot of old movies we love them too so does my son. One of his favorites is " Witness for the Prosecution" and last night we watched "Tomorrow is Forever".


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Hey Sadie have you seen "All This and Heaven Too". How about "The Corn is Green"? We have a lot of old movies we love them too so does my son. One of his favorites is " Witness for the Prosecution" and last night we watched "Tomorrow is Forever".


OMG! Tomorrow is forever is heart breaking it's such a beautiful film and orsen wells and cluadette colbert were wonderful in that movie. And yes I have seen the corn is green and all this and heaven too! I own both  ... I have not seen witness for the prosecution but It's on my list of movies to buy so I will have to watch that ... Another one of my all time favs is gone with the wind I swear I could watch that movie over and over I LOVE clark gable he is soooooooooooo handsome :love2: ... My kids watch these old films with me as well and they love them LOL .. My 11 year old boy has a crush on marylin monroe lol and my 7 year old little girl loves bette davis like her mom. She is probably the only kid in her class who knows who bette davis is LOL... Sharon that's awsome we share the same taste in films


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is cool. I know most people are amazed that my son knows these old actors and actress. old movies are really some of the best acting. I like the fact too that they are clean. I never had to worry what my son was watching.

Do you like Patricia Neal. My son also loves "The Subject was Roses" it is really ggod. Martin Sheen is that one too. I think it might be his debut.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is cool. I know most people are amazed that my son knows these old actors and actress. old movies are really some of the best acting. I like the fact too that they are clean. I never had to worry what my son was watching.
> 
> Do you like Patricia Neal. My son also loves "The Subject was Roses" it is really ggod. Martin Sheen is that one too. I think it might be his debut.


Yes Love Patricia Neal!  Yes I like my kids watching old movies because those times were alot different and they won't see all the crap they put in todays movies  Another favorite of mine is marlon brando he was great in a street car names desire ! Very good movie I also liked him in on the waterfront. There are so many movies I could tell you about I have a huge library of old films and I just keep adding to the collection as I go.  Oh another good movie if you haven't seen it is backstreet with susan hayward very good love story


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I haven't watched that one I will have to look for it. Have you seen Inn of the Sixth Happiness that is a great movie. I also love Sydney Poiter. ( I think I spelled his name wrong) Patch of Blue is great and so is Lillies of the Field. I have a large collection too. I have run out places for movies so they are in totes and stuck on bookshelves. haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> No I haven't watched that one I will have to look for it. Have you seen Inn of the Sixth Happiness that is a great movie. I also love Sydney Poiter. ( I think I spelled his name wrong) Patch of Blue is great and so is Lillies of the Field. I have a large collection too. I have run out places for movies so they are in totes and stuck on bookshelves. haha


LOL I love sydney Poiter I just watched guess who's coming to dinner. And I have lillies in the field and patch of blue as well I also like to sir with love ... Yes I have seen Inn of sixth happiness .... great movie. Have you seen auntie mame with rossiland russell? LOVE that movie


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

No I haven't seen that either. Have you seen "Good Bye My Lady" man that is a sad movie I cry every time. My son and I are gonna watch the Heart Is a Lonely Hunter this coming weekend. This was one of my Mama's favorite movies. We also like Mrs. Miniver. I think Geer Garson is so beautiful and a super actress.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

my xmas movie list would have to be...

#1 Elf love that movie!!
#2 even though it has been played out i still enjoy a christams story
#3 how the grinch stole christmas
#4 ....  i forgot what it was called) but it is one of those old a** kid movies with puppets like ruldough the red nosed reigndeer. it was about how santa clause became santa cluase and he was still called chris cringle by mama clause or something and he was skinny for a while before he became known as santa. any way there is this evil king or emporer or whatever that wants to banish christams and santa has to do something to stop it from happening.


any one can help me with the title im having a brain fart here!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Jessica I know what one you are talking about. What is it called? Oh that is nuts i can't think of it. You know I don't think I have seen that one for about 12yrs. Yeah it was the christmas before we moved. Oh I have to go look it up.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

I know which one you're talking about Jessica (it's also one of my favorites), but I coudn't think of the name either so I asked my husband about it....he says it's "Santa Claus is Coming To Town." 

My other fav's are Rudolph the Rednosed Reindeer (watched that the other day), Charlie Brown Christmas, How the Grinch Stole Christmas (I felt so sorry for his dog, lol)- the new and the old one, and Scrooged (I like one of the old Scrooge movies too, but can't remember which one it was....haven't seen it in a while). "Jack Frost" w/ Michael Keaton was a Christmas movie too wasn't it? Can't remember, it's been a while since I've seen it, but I really liked it.
My newish fav is The Polar Express...it's my daughter's too. I watch it at least twice a yr., lol.


----------

